# My Hertz review and install with pics



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

First you'll notice that I drive a plain Jane standard cab work truck.( Stealthy)
Let me start off by saying that I hope this is my last install. Too much time, effort, and money, but anyway here goes.
Equipment used
Clarion DXZ785USB 
JL HD 600/4
Hertz ES200
Hertz HSK 165XL

I can't offer any additional specifications other than what the manufacturer has because the only equipment I used are my ears. Sorry. 

I want to thank everyone for all their good ideas and all the people that purchased my used gear which helped me to fund about 80% of the cost.

Ok, a little backround. I've had quite a few systems since the late 80's, some cheap, some high end, some I installed, and some other people installed.
Also I followed in the foot prints of Matt Roberts and stoled his design, he doesn't know this, so don't tell him 

The enclosure is built to the large volume spec on the Hertz web site, about 
.65 cubic foot. I used the marble on top to weight the box to reduce vibrations. The 2 ES200's are in a downfiring configeration. A total of 8 steel bars were used for the legs and cross bracing to the transmission well. 4 corner brackets were used to fasten the rear of the box to the amp rack or plywood that has material on it 

At first I wasn't sure that 150W per sub would be enough to satisfy me for the output and I was right, so I bumped up the gain just a tad and I'am all smiles. Man she puts out now. Nice and tight. What more can I say.

Next up- Clarion DXZ785USB
Nice HU, a lot of people make comparisons of this unit to Alpine and Pioneer. I've owned several of both and I would say that it sounds more like Pioneer.
Just my opinion ofcourse. A couple of negs, The display which most people know about, although it improved when I reduced the contrast. When you go back a song on a cd it's slow to react. Overall a great HU considering what I paid for it.

Next... Hertz HSK 165XL
I can't say enough good things about this comp set. By the way, this is a passive setup. My last system was a 3way active with the Peerless SLS 8's in the doors, and thats why they look that way. I just couldn't contain those 8's in the doors. Every time I turned around, I had a new vibration or rattle.
So this time I installed 1/4 inch steel bars for bracing inside the doors. No more rattles, tough job. You always hear about natural sounding speakers. To me natural means- it sounds the way it was intended when recorded. Theese speakers arn't agressive or laid back. Right in the groove. I was suprised at the lows and impact these midbase put out. Once again, tight and clean, crystal clean. 
The tweets were the real suprise here. Can you say off axis? This is the first time that I was able to point the tweets at the windshield for best results. I found this hard to believe, but it's true, look close at the pic. Theese tweets play lower than any tweets I've ever heard. They really pulled my lows up high on my stage.

Next and last- JL HD 600/4
This amp puts out gobs of clean power. what more can you ask for. This one amp replaced 3 amps from my last install. I pushed this amp pretty hard and it barely got warm, barely.

Dang always said that a speaker is only as good as the room that you put it in. Well I put them in some mighty good rooms and so far, not one rattle or vibration.
This is a poor mans install


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I like those hd600/4s


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Amazing little amp.


----------



## alo (Jul 16, 2009)

Neat.. Those grille for the Hertz HV165XL mids look pretty cool too!


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

looks great. how much did you pay for your hertz hsk's


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

alo said:


> Neat.. Those grille for the Hertz HV165XL mids look pretty cool too!


It actually comes with other grills. Didn't like them to much so I removed them to take pics.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

namboy27 said:


> looks great. how much did you pay for your hertz hsk's


$425.00


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man thats a pretty good price I got quoted 400 here. Are there any other speakers or setups you would compare these too?


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

The DLS Ultimates. It had the 28mm tweeters also, but no compairson. Midbass was a bit muddy. 
Old school Quarts, midbass was nice, but the tweets were harsh.
A lot of DIY speakers from Madisound, Parts Express, and various other companys. None of them really compared to the Hertz. You have to remember that I put more effort into this install. Makes a big difference, but they do have that natural sound I love and they get loud.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Natural and Loud my two favorite words!!!! hmmmm I gotta listen to these so I can compare to the mlk165 set which I heard and had a lot of potential in the right setup and tuning. When I do get them I will only be running them for midbass duty only (500 down) and possibly doing away with the tweeter (I am a mbquart fan  ) I have some mt-23s on the way... I need to find a sound board with both in houston.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

hey guys where can i get a set for around that same price?? that's my budget. also how would these compare to the image dynamics xs65's. these two are the one's im thing about getting. =)


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have not heard the image sets but from what I heard they are pretty good. BUT I have had alot of different sets of speakers and I have found that I LOVE the hertz sound. You should go and hear a set for yourself to see if they are right for you.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

ima gonna do that. thanks mat=)


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I have not heard the image sets but from what I heard they are pretty good. BUT I have had alot of different sets of speakers and I have found that I LOVE the hertz sound. You should go and hear a set for yourself to see if they are right for you.


I honestly believe that they woud rival some home systems. They actually sound better that my home system.


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice pictures and post.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

DynaudioNut said:


> Nice pictures and post.


Thanks a bunch


----------

